# When schmit hits the fan....



## deadhand31 (Jan 9, 2002)

One day, our class was doing stepping-punching drills. After we turn around, our instructor yelled, "HOLD IT! THAT was not there when we started class!!" We all looked to where he was pointing, and we saw a turd on the dojang floor. The culprit, a really smelly 16 year old deputy, leapt forward, saying "I'm sorry sir! I didn't realize I did that!!", and almost picked it up with his bare hands until my instructor stopped him. He got some paper towel to clean it off. My instructor asked him "Did you check yourself?"

"No, Sir. Do you think I should?" 

"Yes. Yes I do."

As if that wasn't bad enough, I had to work with him later that night......... on leg locks.......
X-(


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2002)

All I can say is, EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## deadhand31 (Jan 9, 2002)

Trust me, there's more where that came from. That kid was a walking irritant. I'm glad he left before he got to black belt, because if he ever told anyone "I'm a black belt!", they would have been completely turned off of martial arts for life. How he made it to deputy, I'll never know.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2002)

I've run into several individuals who had various irritating issues... poor hygene and BO were the most common, worse when combined with a lack of respect for personal space.

some folks are, "specul"


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 9, 2002)

This isn't humorous, but along the same topic of this thread...

Guy in the school's martial arts program was just too damned rough.  No control whatsoever.  I have no idea how me made green belt.  Never washed his gi, either.  The really pathetic thing was when they were doing point sparring, he'd whine worse than my 2-year-old whenever he felt a judge missed a point.  Fortunatly (for him, unfortunate for me), class ended before I got to spar him.  I remember one day, after several warnings, the instructor very politely, but very sternly, told him to leave.  He came back once after that, but no more.  Good riddance.

Cthulhu


----------



## deadhand31 (Jan 10, 2002)

Yeah, well, this kid was probably allowed to stay out of pity. He tried hard, but he wasn't all there in the head. For him, a yes or no question required a 5 minute speech. He also had no qualms about flatulating in the dojang. One day my instructor just told him to run into the bathroom whenever he had to let one go. That day, every 5 or 10 minutes, he would run out of the dojang. After he ran out before a sparring session started, he ran out again. My instructor slapped his forehead, and simply stated, "I just can't win."

It was the only time I saw my instructor admit defeat. It was indeed a very dark day.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 10, 2002)

Sounds like a problem with his upbringing; i.e. bad parents.

I know a guy who was taking TKD back where I used to live that had a slight learning disability.  He loved TKD.  Eventually, he earned his black belt and I think he's an assistant instructor at the school now.  Very nice guy.  Good natured, well mannered, and easy going.  Good parenting.

Granted, I've run across some kids who were just plain rotten, despite all the efforts their parents made to bring them up right.  However, I've found in most cases, bad kids = bad parents.

Cthulhu


----------



## deadhand31 (Jan 10, 2002)

Too many parents are failing to discipline their kids. At a local Wal-mart, I saw a 2 year old girl banging on a jug of milk with a wooden spoon. Her mother just said "Windfield (i'm serious, this woman named her kid Windfield!), please stop banging on the milk." She kept on asking, but the kid wouldn't stop. She tried negotiating with the kid, trying to find out what it would take to get her to stop banging on the milk. 

She should have looked at what the kid was holding. The answer was right there.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 2, 2002)

i had one of those smelly farting guys in my school once thank god he stopped coming... he always let them rip during partner exercises or during a sparring match and i mean the kind that would make you cry and that could peal paint.... also it drove me nuts trying to get him to give a decent kia... he always sounded like a dying cow.... lol


----------



## Ty K. Doe (Mar 25, 2002)

I just wonder how many people who claim bad kids=bad parents, actually have kids.  

I know parents who are constantly punishing their kids by spanking, grounding, time-out, and even throwing toys away for bad behavior.  Doesn't seem to do any good.

I'd like some solid parenting advice from those who THINK they have this bad kids=bad parents thing figured out.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ty K. Doe _
> 
> *I just wonder how many people who claim bad kids=bad parents, actually have kids.
> 
> ...



I don't believe you.  If what YOU say is true, then seeing someone
**** in the dojo would have hap pened to all of us.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 25, 2002)

hell i feel sorry for the kids parents i mean come on if he dropped a turd on the dojo floor imagine what his house must look like lol... of course if he has some mental problem then i can see it not being his fault but if he is mentaly well then the parents are to blaim and should be smacked around a little... again dont make him uke ever ever ever that could really be messy


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 26, 2002)

I've never farted during class. But I have had an involuntary chi blast happen once or twice .

I can't imagine someone dropping a turd in class thats just nasty.


----------



## deadhand31 (Mar 26, 2002)

Ok, maybe i left out a fact that stole some perspective. It was not in a Little Dragons class, it was in an adult class. The pooper was not a little kid, but a sixteen-year old. I'm just glad that he's gone. Now I am able to breathe comfortably through my nose.


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 26, 2002)

I just feel sorry for the school that has him now.


----------



## deadhand31 (May 1, 2002)

i'm not sure that he has gone to another school. if he has, he's gone to either 1 of 2 dojangs. the instructor at one of them came from our school, and teaches only techniques, forms, and sparring. he completely leaves out the backsudo, hapkido, and self-defense drills. he also claims to have made a better school all on his own, and promoted himself.

the other school in our town is based around sport TKD, and teaches the "hands-down" style of TKD. 

either way, bad news for those schools.


----------



## Nightingale (May 2, 2002)

with regards to the bad kids/bad parents thing...

I don't have any children of my own, but I teach elementary school, so I might maybe possibly be qualified to have an opinion here.

My students that behave in class are required by their parents to:

be respectful at home and out in public
do their homework
treat others how they want to be treated
put themselves in other people's shoes.
enforce consequences for poor behavior.

my students who behave most of the time have parents who:

believe that the child is responsible for his or her behavior, and don't blame the teacher, realizing that I'm not out to get their kid, and if I send a note home that Johnny didn't do his homework, that Johnny DIDN'T do his homework, and that no, I didn't lose it.
They also enforce consequences for poor behavior

My students who don't behave:

their parents don't hold them responsible for their actions  ie: "Johnny's failing math?! you must be a bad teacher!"  never mind that Johnny hasn't turned in a single homework assignment all quarter and despite numerous phone calls home, still refuses to do any work.

they make requests of their children and don't have any consequences when the children don't do as they're asked.

~~~
I have no problem with phrasing a request to a child politely. However if the child doesn't obey, there needs to be consequences.  Children need discipline. If they don't get it as a child, someday the real world is going to give it to them, and in a way they won't appreciate.  These kids are going to get a major wake-up call once they realize that mommy and daddy won't be around to fight all their battles for them.

You can almost always get a child to do what you want if you give them a choice.  you have to make the alternative seem much less attractive than what you want them to do.  For example:  Johnny doesn't want to participate in karate class?  Then Johnny can run laps around the dojo.  Johnny doesn't want to do his homework? Then Johnny doesn't get to watch any television (or go to baseball, or do whatever it is he wanted to do instead of homework) until the homework is complete. 

I have no problem resorting to bribery to get children to behave in my classroom either...bribery is how the real world works...you do what you're supposed to, you get rewarded.  If they behave all day, they get mini marshmallows, licorice, a sticker, or whatever happens to be in my prize box that day.  If not, no sticker.  You'd be amazed how well kids start behaving if the class is too noisy or whatever, and you hold up a bucket of licorice to remind them what they'll miss out on if the poor behavior continues... teachers, just like parents, have to have a series of rewards and punishments.  And they have to follow through.  If a child loses his treat in my class once or twice, they know I mean business, and they know what they have to do to get that treat the next day.  Kids are smart.


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 14, 2002)

Ok, back to the original subject. There was a "tiger" that .... ummm... well, pooped. Ok this may be ok for kids (4 year olds). BUT no one noticed the brown thing on the floor until the adult class (three classes AND three hours later) til an adult red belt stepped in it ..... eeeeewwwwwwww. I'm glad it wasn't me ..... phew (or peeeewwwww hehehe).


----------

